# Well so much for that



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If I was to describe the terrain where I live, it's flatter than a pancake.but thankfully about 15 miles south, there a a lot of trees and small streams. The people that own the land are gracious enough to let people hike and wade the streams. Part of this property was closed off due to people leaving trash???? well they finally left enough trash that the land owner and his friends had to spend almost a week cleaning it up???????? So much for having a nice peaceful place to relax.

Remember my friends and I are always kidding each other, some people wouldn't get it, they might think we were upset with each other.???????? The one guy looks at me and says "So hows this for your positive attitude ????" I said it's more positive than ever, He says "You are not right???????????? I then tell him, I was positive some low life piece of #%#% would #%&% for the rest of us. 
The worst part, the owner had 55gal trash barrels they could use.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Some people have no respect for others, let alone themselves.....kinda like those filthy SOB 's that pee all over the toilet seat and floors at the sit down toilet at work and leave it for the next person....must think they're at home cuz I'm sure their home is just as nasty. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

That unfortunate. Thats why we can not have any thing nice. I grew p in the country and state parks, and am an Eagle scout from troup 462 out of Wanamaker In. We live in the motto if you pack it in the pack it out. Or Leave only foot prints and take nothing but pictures. Leave it nicer than when you found it.

I like your positive out look reply to that guy. :bowdown:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well Said


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Maybe offer to help clean the property and get exclusive rights!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Some people have no respect for others, let alone themselves.....kinda like those filthy SOB 's that pee all over the toilet seat and floors at the sit down toilet at work and leave it for the next person....must think they're at home cuz I'm sure their home is just as nasty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, do I hate that! Every time I use a public restroom I have to spread eagle to avoid standing in a puddle! And forget about trying to sit down!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish it was that simple, to offer to clean it up. These people are fed up.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh what the LL, they shut it down before, but a couple friends asked if they could use the one part. The owner said they could, but as human nature goes a couple whiners asked if they could since he let others use the land.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Judging from the picture of the road that’s a nice place. I would imagine the owner knows it wasn’t trashed by old timers like us. You should sit and have a coffee with him and like StringSlap said get exclusive rights.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You know the saddest part about this is, the owners trusted these people. The kids could experience nature and get their hands and feet dirty. Now it’s back to a germ free chlorine pool. No wonder kids don’t build any immunity up. They can’t skip rocks and see fish, turtles and a snake once in awhile.


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

I know how you feel 100%.. Some friends and I use to go camping every year for Thanksgiving. We would camp we would hike in with everything we needed on our back for 4 days (and other times as well) There was a place called the "Pit" (it was about 2+ miles off the main road so it was a good hike with 50+ lbs on your back). And every time we went there there was trash every where. So we had to build 2 fires 1 for trash and 1 for cooking and so forth. Anyway every time went to get fire wood we would have to go back and pickup trash. I was in the Scouts back in the early 80s so I was taught to "Leave It Better Than You Found It". The City bought the property and finely closed it off. Now if you go there you can be arrested.


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Some people have no respect for others, let alone themselves.....kinda like those filthy SOB 's that pee all over the toilet seat and floors at the sit down toilet at work and leave it for the next person....must think they're at home cuz I'm sure their home is just as nasty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yea I hate using public restrooms.. Also in the late 80s I was a Custodian for a good size office on a Military base. I would go in after hours and clean.. There was a few times when someone took a DUMP on the seat and peed all on the wall ,floor and seat in the handicapped stall.. After the 3rd time I quit. The office had a few women (theirs was always clean) and the rest were male officers..


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Buckolieo said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have no respect for others, let alone themselves.....kinda like those filthy SOB 's that pee all over the toilet seat and floors at the sit down toilet at work and leave it for the next person....must think they're at home cuz I'm sure their home is just as nasty.
> ...


Yep, people are slobs and inconsiderate of others......a little caring and common courtesy goes a LONG way in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Give him (the owner some time.) Write him a hand written letter and tell him your positive experiences at his property.

Gratitude and thanks, will get gates open.

Patience, persistence and practicing peace will prove positive.

If this doesn't work trespass.

It will only a be a misdemeanor.

Be safe and respectful. You can hang out with me in our native land Indiana any time.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks NSFC


----------

